# Frogmore Stew...



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 10, 2022)

...again. It's been awhile since I made it and I'm not really sure why. But basically did it the same as I always do except with the addition of my wife's Asian Slaw she makes. 
Here's the last time https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/frogmore-stew.306684/

Same ingredients and technique except I used a different seasoning. This time I used Louisiana Crawfish Shrimp & Crab Boil...






Really good stuff. I used about a cup to 1 gallon of water. 

After all is cooked and dumped out...






The Asian Slaw which is a rice wine vinegar and sesame oil dressing over a pre-mix tri-colored bag slaw with pan seared broken up ramen noodles, edamame, chopped green onions, and toasted almonds. May be something else I'm leaving out, I'll have to ask her...






The fine china again. Time to eat...


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 10, 2022)

Man that looks good.  Could prob eat my body weight in just the taters and sausage. Looks like we shop the same china store. 
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 10, 2022)

beautiful looking food, bet it tastes great!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 10, 2022)

Good look'n eats. . .


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2022)

GS, Looks delicious!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

That looks great Charles and we love it too.
How do you like the LA flavor?

Keith


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Tha5 looks great Charles and we l9ve it too.
> How do you like the LA flavor?
> 
> Keith


I liked it. The seasoning was a gift from a friend and came in a 4.5 lb. bag. It is a bulk seasoning and I probably will use a little more next time. Thanks Keith for the kind words...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Man that looks good.  Could prob eat my body weight in just the taters and sausage. Looks like we shop the same china store.
> Jim


It's funny that to me the shrimp are the star of the show, but the sausage is always the first to disappear. I love the potatoes, too. Thanks, Jim...


tbern said:


> beautiful looking food, bet it tastes great!! thanks for sharing


It is/was common folks food way back in the day and tastes really good. It can be made including whatever seafood you like such as crab legs, crawfish, blue crabs, etc...


Winterrider said:


> Good look'n eats. . .


Thank you...


crazymoon said:


> GS, Looks delicious!


Thank you...


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

Great looking meal Charles. I'm gonna have to put that stew in the memory bank for future use.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

Whoa, that's one fine lookin' cook, and a great way to feed a crowd, nice work Charles! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Great looking meal Charles. I'm gonna have to put that stew in the memory bank for future use.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, give it a try...


sawhorseray said:


> Whoa, that's one fine lookin' cook, and a great way to feed a crowd, nice work Charles! RAY


Ray, we always seem to have a crowd here and I love it. Thank you for the kind words...


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

Once again Charles, that looks superb!! What I wouldn't give for a massive serving of that. Sadly though, anything that swims is off limits around here. Well done my friend.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Once again Charles, that looks superb!! What I wouldn't give for a massive serving of that. Sadly though, anything that swims is off limits around here. Well done my friend.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. I thought that y'all ate shrimp?


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I thought that y'all ate shrimp?


I do. Absolutely love just about any fish or seafood. Tracy on the other hand...well, not so much. She hates the stuff across the board.

Robert


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks delicious, nice job. I use that LA seasoning for crawfish boils down here when they are in season, good stuff. You might try throwing some mushrooms in there as well if you like them, so good.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 11, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looks delicious, nice job. I use that LA seasoning for crawfish boils down here when they are in season, good stuff. You might try throwing some mushrooms in there as well if you like them, so good.


I wish that crawfish were more available near me, I love them. We like mushrooms so will have to try that. Thanks for the tip and the comments...


----------

